# Sekonda "Strela"



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm lucky enough to be the new owner of this beautiful watch...










... which you already know as it used to belong to Stuart D, a well established member here :notworthy:

I wrote a review in a french forum, but if anyone is interested in, here is an approximate translation (using google translate)

->Sekonda review<-

Any comments, further information, etc... are the most welcomed :thumbup:

Best


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations Ludi and thanks for the Review.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats Ludi, great guide.

I really like these, also like the black dialled Sekondas without the hour numerals and the green lume on the hands.

Finding it hard to get my head around spotting the fakes for the cyrillic ones tho in spite of having read your thread and the ones it links to.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Mmmmmm VERY NICE! :man_in_love: ...but then I would say that! :lol:

Great review Fred - I hope it gives you many years of pleasure just as it did me in the short time that it was in my possession :thumbsup:

:cheers: Stuart


----------



## roo7 (Jul 13, 2009)

Beautiful and great article ! :thumbsup:

Of all the Strelas, I prefer the earlier versions with the cream plain dials :thumbup:

Here's a montage of most of the Strela released.

http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=4645

:jawdrop:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Mmmmmm VERY NICE! :man_in_love: ...but then I would say that! :lol:
> 
> Great review Fred - I hope it gives you many years of pleasure just as it did me in the short time that it was in my possession :thumbsup:
> 
> :cheers: Stuart


Aye and as it did whilst in my possession prior to that...! (yes Ludi I am on here too... :lookaround: )

Missing from the collage is the 'POLJOT-EXACTA' dialed ones... I've only ever seen 2 on ebay over the years... (and they used to go for mega $$ then)


----------

